# Best Friends day?!



## Pixie Walden

Best friends day is a cool punk festival that happens at the end of august every year in Richmond VA. Ive been trying to go the past two years and have yet to make it, im really trying to make it this year but there is nothing online about the 2012 line up. Anyone know anything about weather or not its happening? The exact date>? any other info on this


----------



## Raging Bird

Yeah, it's happening. They usually don't release the lineup for a couple months. Last year was early because info about the pg.99 reunion leaked.

No doubt that it's going on, though. Nobody's even talked about calling it off, and shit usually doesn't get cancelled here until after the 3rd or 4th "Last Year."


----------



## nostrumfiend

you definitely need to go. i think it is way more fun than hippy festivals. Haddad's lake is great. people are just swingin off ropes jumpin off diving boards and gettin wasted to good music.


----------



## Matt Derrick

id love to go to this as well. been meaning to for years


----------



## Pixie Walden

Yeh ive heard nothing but good things about this, Hidads lake sounds sweet


----------



## RubyOutlaw

sounds sweet, Hope I can make it this year.


----------



## MxEx

Lots of disease sharing and getting pricier and pricier, but not the worst excuse to party in Richmond I guess.


----------



## Matt Derrick

how much is it?


----------



## Pixie Walden

I thought all the bands played in different bars and whatnot throughout the weekend and u had to pay to get into each bar . last year the most expensive one on the list was municipal waste played for 13$ , am i wrong?


----------



## ayyyjayyy

thirtydollarbillyall said:


> Yeah, it's happening. They usually don't release the lineup for a couple months. Last year was early because info about the pg.99 reunion leaked.
> 
> No doubt that it's going on, though. Nobody's even talked about calling it off, and shit usually doesn't get cancelled here until after the 3rd or 4th "Last Year."



Hahhaa that's hilarious there is a pg 99 reunion. I remember buying their tape at a show in like 2001 or 2 (I think) been a while hahaha


----------



## Raging Bird

Pg99 was last year, unfortunately. They played with converge and Andrew wk, and it was probably somewhere in the 25 - 30 range. Against me played hadads, the bands should give you some idea of how big it's gotten.


----------



## Deleted member 125

according to a certain member of a certain band that puts on most of this festival, it will not be happening this year. i guess its became to much of a hassle.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

thirtydollarbillyall said:


> Pg99 was last year, unfortunately. They played with converge and Andrew wk, and it was probably somewhere in the 25 - 30 range. Against me played hadads, the bands should give you some idea of how big it's gotten.



Maybe I did hear about that but thought it was not real. Hahah.


----------



## Raging Bird

Yeah, it's pretty surreal. Might not be my place to judge, but it's just weird to see bands that obviously have guarantees in the thousands of dollars singing songs literally about how they aren't anarchists anymore, playing this punk fest that used to be a few hundred people at a waterpark. Not that I was there from the beginning, and it's a total fucking cliche to say this, but: It's not really what it used to be. Still a blast, though, and that's all that really matters when it gets down to it.



cantcureherpes said:


> according to a certain member of a certain band that puts on most of this festival, it will not be happening this year. i guess its became to much of a hassle.


 
Fair enough if you have an inside scoop, but this is the type of rumor I was referring to earlier when I said "the 3rd or 4th "last year'"  You hear stuff like this every year, and it usually happens anyway. But we'll see, I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 125

thirtydollarbillyall do you live in richmond? we should grab a beer sometime if you do.


----------



## Alaska

"Unfortunately" Pg99 played? Pfftsh.

I haven't been there in a while. Definitely gonna try and make it this year, even if I have to leave early/later to avoid the apex of the rush that is sure to come.


----------



## Raging Bird

cantcureherpes said:


> thirtydollarbillyall do you live in richmond? we should grab a beer sometime if you do.



Just moved to Austin after 7 years, but Richmond has a way of dragging people back whether they want to be or not. I'll look you up if I'm ever back in town, man.




Alaska said:


> "Unfortunately" Pg99 played? Pfftsh.
> 
> I haven't been there in a while. Definitely gonna try and make it this year, even if I have to leave early/later to avoid the apex of the rush that is sure to come.



Unfortunate that it was last year and not this one, unfortunate that it was 30 bucks, unfortunate that it sold out a month in advance, and unfortunate that there was a combination earthquake hurricane during their only other reunion show with thou and ctts.


----------



## Alaska

Damn, that does blow.


----------

